# couple specs



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

wanted to go stick a few flounder last night, but having "family usable" equipment, my little brother inevitably leaves everything inop. I was pretty pissed but decided to try to salvage the night and go toss a few flies. ended up with two 17-18 inch specs. it was kinda difficult to get a strike. tide was an hour or two before high. i prefer the middle of an outgoing tide. also, i was back up inperdido bay, and i think it is kinda tough to coerce a strike on an artificial with so much natural forage available in the bay right now. i have been favoring a blonde style fly










... but to no avail. at one point, I did miss a good strike. the first spec came on a deerhair minnow similar to this one but yellow w/ red head. 










the second one came on a hi-tie pinfish pattern. 










i'm still pretty new to fly fishing. i cast fairly well, but i like to be able to glance back and check my loop on the backcast. 

in the dark, i end up tying the leader in a knot behind me a lot, as i still utilize visual reference having not yet internalized the rhythm and muscle memory. :banghead


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pics of the flies. Seems like you had a good night with 2 decent specks. Lots of respect for catching them on the fly. Well done!


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Right on!!:clap Those are some good looking flies. I know what you mean by checking your loop. I'm from ohio and the only fly fishing we did there was in little itty bitty trout streams where i only had to cast 10 to 15 feet at the most. i moved down here and to get a fly to a fish you might have to cast damn near ALL of your line out! I can barely get a 50 yard cast without smacking myself in the head with my fly.:banghead


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I cant wait to learn how to fly fish...not to interested in offshore for the shear cash reason but fly fishing is like the last great unknown in the piers/inshore I know. Looks like a great time...and the idea of making your own flys the way you think a fish would like instead of opening a mirror lure box :clap:clap:clap its on my list of life goals.


----------

